# Rockport, Texas: 3rd Week in October



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Coming to Rockport to fly fish the 3rd week in October. Any suggestions on best fly to bring/buy, where to fish and what to fish for. Landlocked in Midland, Texas. Also, what will the temps be like, shorts still OK or do I need warmer stuff? Thanks!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

May still be too hot for shorts! 

But really...I understand...the pond behind Lowes in Middle-Land just won't cut it when you gotta get a line wet! ....and the ducks at Wadley-Baron park get in the way of your cast. 

I'd take Clousers and Deceivers...as well as some shrimp patterns. Go by the Orvis shop there on the main boulevard and the guys will explain where to go for night-time trout. You can get on a long jetty that goes south from the harbor, and apparently it has lights with TONS of trout under them. Those guys at the shop said that its great practice for fly casting, as you can sit out there all night catching undersized trout.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

If you are on foot, don't rule out wading the causeway on the way to Port Aransas. The Shrimp Boat channel is on your left (north) with deep water, and the bay on your right (south) can be good as far as the bridge at Fin and Feather. Watch for sting rays in the bay.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Hill Country Dude, you're killin' me, you nos Midland!!!!! In fact, the pond behind Lowes is where you will find me every Saturday morning that I am not at Texas A&M for football practicing my casting.

PM me, next time you are out here, and you must come fairly regular, we have an FLY SHOP, really we do. It is VERY nice, it is funded my company's founder/owner so it has the capital to exist. I am betting two years until he finally get tired of losing money, but for now we have one!!!!

Dave at Orvis is great. Am spending two days with Eric Knipling on his Hells Bay Flats Skip. Staying at Kon Tiki and will try fishing that dock also. Will take y'alls suggestions about night and the causeway.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

This morning the fishing was hard. In 3 hours of hard fishing I managed only one barely legal speck. Was fishing the shore line from Pop's to almost Goose Island State Park. Water was great but, no fish. Might have been the bright moon last night, who knows. I hope things are better when you get down here. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I heard about that fly shop opening....my sister saw it in the paper and emailed me about it! My parents still live there, as does my sister and her family...so we're out there a few times a year.


----------

